# 105-year-old volunteer knitter



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

God bless her! http://www.ctvnews.ca/lifestyle/hospital-holds-105th-birthday-party-for-popular-volunteer-1.2512612


----------



## 29426 (Jul 26, 2011)

I want to be her when I grow up!


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks for that Jessica-Jean. What a wonderful lady.


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

Her work is beautiful--and she IS such a beautiful lady! At 73, I hope to still be knitting when I get "old"!! Such an inspiration she is!!1


----------



## dorothymaybell (Oct 28, 2013)

That is wonderful GOD BLESS her x


----------



## lobsterlice (Oct 13, 2012)

I seen this on tv. Isn't it great that no matter how old you are you can still help someone else. She is wonderful lady.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

anne of green gables said:


> I want to be her when I grow up!


Me, too! But I'll need to do it without the extended family of grand and great-grandchildren. Our kids aren't procreating - 40 and 42 and no partners in sight.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks for sharing!!!!how wonderful.... bless her. She is an inspiration to us all!!!!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

That is amazing that she still has a sharp mind and her hands are able to knit. 
How Old Did You Say She Was....*105*


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Nice story. I'm guessing knitting is what keeps her young at heart and her mind active. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks for showing that. Olive is truly inspirational and giving back to the hospital she credits for her still being alive. God bless her.


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

How switch on is she. Wow if only we could all be that with it at her age.


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

Wonderful story, lovely lady, and doesn't look her age.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lovely story and what a sweet lady she is. That's quite a feat, emigrating to another country when you are 75. Im also in awe that she can still knit so well. I'm 63 and get sore hands, due to arthritis and there Olive is at 105, knitting beautifully. I love her dolls, so much character in their little faces. Well done Olive, you are amazing.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Doesn't she look great for 105? That might be some of us, somewhere down the track - if I am one of them, I still won't need to buy any more yarn....


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

What a sweet and lovely lady. She looks great at 105 years old and such an inspiration.


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

anne of green gables said:


> I want to be her when I grow up!


Me too.....with eyesight and hand dexterity to knit with!


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

what a wonderful story of a fabulous woman!! Thanks for sharing it with us!!!


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

An inspiration to us all, could we invite her to be a special member on KP?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Chrissy said:


> An inspiration to us all, could we invite her to be a special member on KP?


Ask her! If she's not online, surely her grandchildren are.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

What a wonderful lady.


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

crafterwantabe said:


> Thanks for sharing!!!!how wonderful.... bless her. She is an inspiration to us all!!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you for sharing this delightful story about Olive. may she celebrate many more happy birthdays.


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

anne of green gables said:


> I want to be her when I grow up!


Me too!


----------



## st1tch (Dec 13, 2011)

What an insiration she is, I wish my mum would take a leaf out of her book and I truely hope if I get to that age I can be like her.


----------



## CBratt (Dec 6, 2012)

Wow, what an inspiration! I hope I age half as well as she!


----------



## Carol J. (Jan 27, 2011)

My sister says when she dies, be sure to put her knitting needles and yarn in with her so she has something to do.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

An inspiration to all of us


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

What a blessing! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lululuck (Mar 14, 2011)

Yes I saw it too on Tv- we can only hope that we are still around and knitting like her-bless her heart!!!!!


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

Good for her!


----------



## dottie2 (Mar 22, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Me, too! But I'll need to do it without the extended family of grand and great-grandchildren. Our kids aren't procreating - 40 and 42 and no partners in sight.


Mine is 34 & not interested yet either. Would be great to be able to continue knitting when we get old too!


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Thank you Jessica Jean....what a great lady and great inspiration!
julie


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

What a great story. Thanks for sharing. She looks great for 105, I would not have thought she was that age.


----------



## knitpick (Apr 21, 2011)

saw her on the news last night. remarkable lady


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Me, too! But I'll need to do it without the extended family of grand and great-grandchildren. Our kids aren't procreating - 40 and 42 and no partners in sight.


I'm a member of that club too. My kids are 51 and 52, not married, so no grandchildren.


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

Wow! Inspirational.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

Bless her heart! Knitting and a generous spirit keep you young, obviously!


----------



## Zraza (Sep 25, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> God bless her! http://www.ctvnews.ca/lifestyle/hospital-holds-105th-birthday-party-for-popular-volunteer-1.2512612


Jessica-Jean thanks for sharing. Such an inspiration. God Bless her.
Zarinah


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

BlueJay21 said:


> I'm a member of that club too. My kids are 51 and 52, not married, so no grandchildren.


I'm glad to know I'm not alone. 
I figure that as long as they're happy, it's none of my business.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

She looks younger than I do! She has a beautiful smile and she reminds me of my aunt who was 96 and was still driving and she walked 10 miles every day!! Her heart just finally gave out, but she was a quilter and gave them away to people who needed them. I think that is one thing that keeps one going, just doing for others. It makes you feel happy inside to see the smiles of the receivers. Thank you for sharing this. It makes me want to keep trying to make it to my dogs age..........she is 106 years old in people years.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

What a beautiful lady,bless her. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Katieknits (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this. I loved it.


----------

